# FS: 24 inch sunblaster lights, great for planted tanks



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 3 left, and are in "as new" condition and come with fixture, wiring jumpers, reflector, mounting clips & bulb. $20 each. 2- used Atunic bulbs available $5 for both or free if you buy the last 3 lights. 
text/call if interested 604 772 0423 for faster response. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Grow-Light-Combo-Fluorescent-SunBlaster/dp/B00B7OLD9A


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump................


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

what size is the bulb? 18 or 24 inch?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

NODES said:


> what size is the bulb? 18 or 24 inch?


They are 22" standard Ho T5 that fits all 24 " fixtures 24 Watt


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.................................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump to the top.......................<


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt<><><><><><>//////


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

up up and away.............<<<<<<<<<<<<<****


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump...................................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt............................................


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

How do these attach to the tank (do they attach to the tank?) Or would they need to be hung from something?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bunny said:


> How do these attach to the tank (do they attach to the tank?) Or would they need to be hung from something?


They can just sit on top of your glass top or a diy hanging system can easily be made up with the clips supplied with the lights.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Would it be safe on an acrylic top..?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have put them on acrylic tops and they seemed ok, stand off legs would be easy to make if you have concerns.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would this be considered medium light on a 10gallon? I'm looking to replace an led on my heavily planted one. Its a rimless though so Idk if it would work.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

